# J. C. Ryle on particular redemption and hypothetical universalism



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 25, 2021)

The question has sometimes arisen as to whether or not J. C. Ryle believed in particular redemption, given that he sometimes expressed a belief in the atonement having a universal reference (hypothetical universalism). In the below extract, Ryle seeks to reconcile his belief in both particular redemption and hypothetical universalism. While I do not agree with him on this subject, it is always good to hear someone's explanation from "the horse's mouth":

[_And I lay down my life for the sheep._] Our Lord, to show how truly He is the Good Shepherd, declares that like a good shepherd He not only knows all His sheep, but lays down His life for them. By using the present tense He seems to say, “I am doing it. I am just about to do it. I came into the world to do it.” This can only refer to His own atoning death on the cross, the great propitiation He was about to make by shedding His life blood. It was the highest proof of love. “Greater love hath no man than this, that a man lay down his life for his friends.” (John xv.13.)

Taken alone and by itself, this sentence undoubtedly contains the doctrine of particular redemption. It declares that Christ “lays down His life for the sheep.” That He does so in a special sense I think none can deny. The “sheep” alone, or true believers, obtain any saving benefit from His death. But to argue from this text that in no sense and in no way did Christ die for any beside His “sheep” is to say what seems to me to contradict Scripture. The plain truth is that the extent of redemption is not the leading subject of this verse. Our Lord is saying what He does for His sheep; He loves them so that He dies for them. But it does not follow that we are to conclude that His death was not meant to influence and affect the position of all mankind.

For the reference, see J. C. Ryle on particular redemption and hypothetical universalism.


----------

